# Romanian Romance



## lewandn

Hi all.

  I am presently living in Madrid, Spain, and have met a very attractive, outgoing Romanian girl. She speaks relatively good English and fluent Spanish, but (obviously) enjoys hearing Romanian - even badly mangled Romanian (fortunately for me).

  I want to try and learn a couple of phrases/compliments to impress her. I saw the thread that was lower on the page, but that was geared more toward a couple that had been dating for some time. I´m more in market for flirting. 

Already found how to say "You are very beautiful" by Googling around. Does anyone know anything cute/funny, particularly that a native speaker would appreciate (i.e. something that a foreigner wouldn´t be able to find through Google Translate!).

   Schmaltzy and cheesy lines are okay by me, too.

   Thanks!


----------



## Arrakis

Tus ojos son como dos lagos de agua cristalina agua que me llama...agua que me inunda..agua que me ahoga. - Spanish telenovelas

The romanian translation: Ochii tăi sunt ca două lacuri cu apă cristalină, apă care mă cheamă, apă care mă inundă, care mă copleșește.
ahogar= to drown/overwhelm. I used the term (mă)copleșeste= overwhelms (me). You can use drown= (mă) îneacă if you want. 

More cheesy lines when i find a little more time


----------



## lewandn

HA!

Great stuff. Might you be able to mark some of the pronunciation for me if you get the chance? And of course, other suggestions are still appreciated.

Thanks so much!


----------



## farscape

If you are NOT in the early stage of a romantic relationship, you could use the expression below (otherwise it may sound flippant!): 

Romanian: Mă topesc după tine!
English (approx.): I'm melting because of you (think of "I love you to pieces")

Later,


----------

